# BYE A6 HELLO A7 and starting again !!!



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

So said goodbye after 9 years on Wednesday gave her a farewell clean!! the buyer called me and left text message on Tursday thanking for me on how clean the old girl was!!!!






So the its all about the new car now so collected this and now need to start correcting has Swirls / Road Rash / Chips / RDS but was cleaned and Valeted and the dealer !!!



Basic wash after driving to North Wales and Back 545 miles to get the feel for the car!! What a drive thought a HUD was a bit Gimmicky at first but cant believe how quick I have got used to it.

So many plans are to be carried out over the coming months but first attempt on Road Rash and Stone Chips thought I would give it a go if muck it up then always get resprayed. Worth my time and £45.:thumb:

So Here goes the problem !!! 
 




The Solution first try with CHIPEX






Sorry about PICs but it was bloody cold and I wanted to get started before the game at Lunchtime and see whether I could do




Same area after following the instructions and 1 1/2 hours of my time !!! Not to bad but will need to do again at this stage no polish or wax !!! Buts needs a 2nd go !!!




So 2nd Go now !!! on Drivers side



and tried wipe on method on Passenger side





And then the rain started !!! so had to clean quickly will post more as I do !!!


----------



## les s211 (May 27, 2012)

Asspur96, keen to see how you get on with this as I also have the Chip Ex kit. Just a bit unsure on it.
Will follow this with interest.


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Pics of the A7 please


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

les s211 said:


> Asspur96, keen to see how you get on with this as I also have the Chip Ex kit. Just a bit unsure on it.
> Will follow this with interest.


No problem will be keeping updated should have put in projects thread


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

RP84 said:


> Pics of the A7 please


Haven't taken many yet but will do once I start polishing etc


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Great choice of car - like the A7 very much  Saw an RS7 for the first time over the weekend and it certainly had presence!

PS. Efective result with the stone chip correction :thumb:


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

yetizone said:


> Great choice of car - like the A7 very much  Saw an RS7 for the first time over the weekend and it certainly had presence!
> 
> PS. Efective result with the stone chip correction :thumb:


Cheers needs another go but there is plenty to do and will re do the bonnet as well as front wings will post as I do


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

So next step is had windows tinted and now part 2 for road rash on Bonnet and 2 x front wings products to be used Chipex Kit / ADS Clay Cloth / Megs Micro Fibre Pads / Poorboys SSR2 / and Time at my warehouse
Couple of Pics before


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice , looks great in black


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

CTR247 said:


> Very nice , looks great in black


Cheers but its Grey !!! OOLONG Grey :lol:


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

Gheezer said:


> Just ordered the Chip-Ex kit based on this thread. I hope it works as well as it looks on here.
> 
> Planning a big detail for my Q7 in the summer!


Mate I have just spent 3 hours on the bonnet again last night and it is not quite as straight forward as the video takes a good amount of time but is worth it you will need patience and more of the blending fluid than is supplied.

But ended up with this after polishing with DA POORBOYS SSr 1 first on waffle pad not great and then on Megs MF cutting one pass on all the bonnet split into 6 sections and finished Megs MF finishing one pass 


I can still see the odd larger chip but huge difference ran out of the blending Soloutions so had to call a halt also probably be easier if I had a heaver Polish would have saved time will be ordering some later today


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

nice work. my mate has one and i can never get over all the toys they have. his is in white but i like yours more. :thumb:


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Seems unfair that someone gets your car in such brillant condition then you get one that needs work


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Lovely car that. Really like the a7.


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

ALLR_155528 said:


> Seems unfair that someone gets your car in such brillant condition then you get one that needs work


Yeah I know but guess it means I have something to do for the next few weekends unt I'm happy actually got a blinding deal because the person before was obviously not into keeping car spotless so once up to my standards I can take pride in it knowing I got it looking that good


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Can't believe that is grey:speechles

Beautiful motor nontheless


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Great car and I think the Oolong grey is a bit like Daytona in that you don't get the challenge of a black car but you get the benefit of a really dark colour. 


What mileage has the A7 got on it?


Looking forward to more updates.


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

Tsubodai said:


> Can't believe that is grey:speechles
> 
> Beautiful motor nontheless


Yeah I know I think once all done in sunlight you can see the difference great colour could have bought one in Quartz grey at a similar price and spec but loved this colour and wanted Alacantra and leather seats so choose this one if I had specced this from new the only difference would have been the wheels am looking to change them and put on the RS7 grill then will be


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

Buck said:


> Great car and I think the Oolong grey is a bit like Daytona in that you don't get the challenge of a black car but you get the benefit of a really dark colour.
> 
> What mileage has the A7 got on it?
> 
> Looking forward to more updates.


Buck cheers your right it is better than black but after the first go at correction I don't think it is much easier than black certainly made me realise how much easier the A6 in AKOYA silver was to keep clean but think this colour will look stunning every time its cleaned where as sometimes when I used to clean the A6 just looked ok had been washed !! in fact the missus you to say after full detail " Babes it just looks the same to me !" She has now even said " This one needs a clean never seen your car look this dirty! " after trips last week oh as well as liking the LED ambient lighting at night in car !!! Says it makes her shoes look nice 😜

Will keep updating as I do miles was 80,200 now 81,445 in a week but guess I gotta get used to it !!!

Just another pic after Friday nights effort


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

must be an a7 thing then. my mates was a year old when he got his and that looked like it'd been through the car wash every week.
your hard work is paying off.


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Couple of hours to fill before Football COYS*

So had couple of hours before the game and wanted to sort out a couple of large chips and scratches on rear quarter and Door passenger side as had worst and so out with DA / ADS clay cloth / MEGS MF CUT AND FINISH/ SSR1 and 2500 wet and dry

So before 


After 


Rear door 





And after




And the reflection shot well happy and you have to know there was a scratch to see it now so stopped to watch game after quick wash and start on door and front wing next week





And has anyone ever done this with a backing plate !!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

your a6 looked in great and the bbs alloys suited it well.
loving the a7 to and looks like your hard work is paying well.
love that colour great before and after pics.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Looks great! Never been an audi fan until recently. Really starting to see the appeal. 

Good job on the stone chips.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Looking good


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Just ordered this !!!*

So Have just had PIP the PDR man do 3 small dents

And have ordered this new Grill 


will fit Saturday and also re paint Brake Calipers and Hubs waiting for my paint guy to do the Refurb on the wheels !!! Chasing for this weekend but not looking hopeful


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Oolong grey*

Pulled up at work First time could see true colour in sunlight !!!


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Couldnt wait*



Arrived had to get fitted !!!


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Was trying to explain to a colleague why I spend my hobby time detailing- Will show him this thread methinks! :thumb:


----------



## Pignut71 (Mar 12, 2013)

Looks amazing. 
Really interested to know more about that chip ex kit though, did you do anything significantly different to the vids on YouTube etc? Love the idea and it all looks good in a promo video but in wondering how good the kit is in reality.
Regards, Jon.


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

Pignut71 said:


> Looks amazing.
> Really interested to know more about that chip ex kit though, did you do anything significantly different to the vids on YouTube etc? Love the idea and it all looks good in a promo video but in wondering how good the kit is in reality.
> Regards, Jon.


Jon

Chipex kit is pre mixed with clearcoat and I tried the Dab and Wipe Method and then used the Fluid to clean away see earlier post in the thread. However it worked OK with very small road rash but for larger chips wasn't happy and will build up paint and wets sand and polish to give me the finish I will be more happy with. I will try again on front bumper as well and will post pictures of the results but wont be doing this for a couple of weeks. You will also need to buy more of the solution as well but I am trying to see if my paint guy knows what it is first as quite expensive for small bottle

before 


after



it has covered the white with black but still not to the finish I would like when close its one of those where you have to take time and re do will be using the touch up paint again and flating back and polish have bought some MEGS 205 now as the SSR1 didnt cut enough even on MF pads


----------



## les s211 (May 27, 2012)

Been following this. Amazing car and fantastic colour.

I also have the Chip Ex kit and will try it out over the Easter Break. Hope my efforts are half as good as yours.


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Wheels refurbished saved £1400*

Well got on my Smart paint repair guys case on Friday and said he would try and fit me in on Saturday so get the call at 9 am saying will be with me by 2 😄😄 so stopped me spending on new rims as like how easy these are to clean and everyone tells me they look great!!!

So this is after a quick rinse this morning put colli 845 on backs and will be coating with Getechniq C5 on Saturday next week as my guy said let gas vent before sealing 
Any wY not bad beadiing and also painted Calipers and brake disc surrounds Matt black




So also spent few hours with the DA AND MEGS MF AND 105 wow what a difference haven't finished yet as touch in some more stone chips and want to wet sand but what a finish !!


Will keep updated love this polish can't wait to see after finishing with 205 next week taking my time !!:buffer:


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Need to move to projects*

So just wanted to know how to move from this to ongoing projects??


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Very nice!!!


----------



## techman56 (Aug 10, 2013)

What did you use to prepare the calipers before painting them?

Lovely car.


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

techman56 said:


> What did you use to prepare the calipers before painting them?
> 
> Lovely car.


Cheers just wire brush and then sprayed with brake / clutch cleaner before painting with smooth hamerite in satin black gives a fantastic finish and very easy to Keep clean s


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Update after Using M205*

Hi guys bit of an update as I have been doing/changinging some small details on the A7

I have now polished whole car again with M205 and MF Finishing pad this paint is very HARD and I would say is 75-80% OK now I will need to do some more stone chips as I didnt have time and 3000 wets and dry to get all done but after doing all main panels apart from roof I protected with Coliinite 845 only one coat as wanted a bit on and will be doing stone chips on local areas and roof

so took some pics when I arrived at work this morning 




and some subtle changes de badged rear


and new OEM badges 


have some new


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

*So Decided To Sort These !!!*

So have had car for Just Over 7 weeks and finally getting to all the areas done so 2 weeks ago did final polish with M205 and MF Finishing Pad still need to sort Front Bumper And Roof as well as the stone chips with the CHIPEX Kit and AMMO NYC local wets sanding / polishing but wanted to get some Wax on because thats what you do!!!





So That was last weekend and now onto this have been well  with the door shuts and had run out of De greaser so thought I would use the steamer that I bought to do the floors in the house ( Of course that's what I told the missus) 


So why the need for this on all Hinges and Locks !!! Beats me :wall:






So After Various brushes and at least 5 MF towels left with this and very happy too Cant believe how much time I spent with VP Citrus Pre Wash !!! and even used Fairy at one point with the steamer and then Sonax BSD and Final wipe !!! Results


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Updates For Stone Chip Bonnet / Bumper*

So guys have been really busy with work and using car wanted to get the Stone Chips looking better and also had to now get bumper sprayed as caught it in car park as sensors don't work when driving forward into space on front only on reversing!!!

Covered over a bit to mask it but had to be done



Couple of others of general road rash on bumper 



so starting to mask up the area for the prep work this was what took the most amount of time !!!





Car was then scotch cleaned and prepared with panel wipe prior to filler being added for all the road rash and are to be filled on edge




Sanded down ready for primer coat using 1500 and 2000 grit paper you can see where filler has worked in the chips!!!



And the damaged area I did while parking all ready as well



Sensor covered on one side and ready for priming coat




So more masking and prep prior to painting now !!! probably ay least another 30 -45 minutes this guy was earning his keep on a Sunny Hot Sunday !!!!






so now primer done kind of like the matt look was wondering how the whole car may looked wrapped !!!





Now left him to do main painting and clear coat so here are the after pics 
prior to flatting back and while he was baking the paint bear in mind it was 28 degrees on Sunday anyway !!!






and then he started to flat the clearcoat to get rid of the worst of the orange peel effect the finish was looking good now.




Then he compounded and finished using a Dewalt Rotary I wish I had the skill to use it as he was able to get a really good finish very quickly using 3m Products and pads guess thats what you get from doing this as a day job for 30+ years !!!

So finished bumper !!! all done just needed to give it a quick wash and pay the money !!!




So used the Megs D114 to quickly clean whole car loving this product and some much easier than Jet wash/ 2BM

Finished pics after I had already Polished the bonnet on Friday night after wet sanding all the stone chips that I had gone over again bought some MEGUIARS MF Correction and MF Finishing after running l;ow on M105 and M205 and wanted to try these with the DA and correct Pads really pleased with results and also so little dusting !!!

Bonnet Corrected



And car cleaned with D114 only no BSD top up as I have had paint done will allow a week before using a wax product after shots







All done with this will I ever go back to the shampoo !!!



Big thanks to AZAR had to wait for him as he is really in demand and busty but the bumper looks fantastic now no more stone chips road rash and of course my parking error !!! Any comments more than welcome


----------



## scottk (Apr 1, 2014)

Car is looking great. You can switch on the parking sensors by pushing the button on the centre console, suppose it works that way so it doesn't go off in traffic.


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

scottk said:


> Car is looking great. You can switch on the parking sensors by pushing the button on the centre console, suppose it works that way so it doesn't go off in traffic.


Yeah I know but always forget will try and remember when I'm next in tight spot the car is much harder to place on front corners compared to the A 6


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

front bumper Looks a bloody good job, especially considering it was painted on the drive ! whats the colour match like 
? what did he charge ?


----------



## toastyhamster (Jun 29, 2012)

Mine's up to 62k and my front bumper looks a lot worse than yours did, was considering bonnet and bumper respray but that looks like a plan as the bumper is way worse than the bonnet (already done some DIY on the chips). Looks like a great job given the circumstances.


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

enc said:


> front bumper Looks a bloody good job, especially considering it was painted on the drive ! whats the colour match like
> ? what did he charge ?


Cheers colour match spot on no problem at all £200 great value !!!!


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

toastyhamster said:


> Mine's up to 62k and my front bumper looks a lot worse than yours did, was considering bonnet and bumper respray but that looks like a plan as the bumper is way worse than the bonnet (already done some DIY on the chips). Looks like a great job given the circumstances.


I feel your pain when I picked up car I knew had some issues with paintwork the car had previously been owned by a sales director who used to do a lot of business in Germany Holland etc know this because of sat nav memory!!!

Stone chips are a labour of love have had to do some on roof as well not finished yet was hoping to do this weekend but the rain was a pain! Will hopefully do next weekend. The bumper makes a massive difference.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Well he really earned his £200!!

It's a shame not all smart repairers are as professional as this. 

Did he mind you hanging around while he worked??


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

Sicskate said:


> Well he really earned his £200!!
> 
> It's a shame not all smart repairers are as professional as this.
> 
> Did he mind you hanging around while he worked??


Earnt his £200 and some this was done on that hot Sunday a few weeks ago in July when it hit + 28 degrees !! Azar is super proffessional and does some work for a lot of car dealers who know he can get a better finish than there own body shops !! He is always busy and his results speak for themselves.

No he doesn't mind me chatting while he is working but I tend to make the job go slower so take a few pics and let him get on with it when I can. Also try and keep him supplied with hot or cold drinks depending on time of year !!

He has now worked on my cars since a Kwik Fit apprentice managed to scrape all four wheels when fitting new tyres to a company car of mine in 2003 !! And they arranged for him to repair them for me. At the time didn't understand what that meant but he met me and showed me some pictures of cars he had repaired and these included a McLaren Slr rims after the workshop had knackered them !!! So thought he should be cool with my 607 ones !!

Any way he has refurbed all my wheels since and also sorted body work issues as well when I haven't wanted to use my insurance company or others have asked to pay for repairs themselves over the past 12 years. He has also done work on friends and family vehicles in this time as well. Great guy and knows his stuff but guess that's what 30+ years of doing this work means although he does still think I am nuts about how I like to detail my car !!!

Would recommend him to any one any car


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Great write up and pics, your car looks superb!


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

*New S7/RS7 Pedals*

Treated myself to some new S7 /RS7 pedals as think they look fantastic and certainly come up great when cleaning OEM ones where £190 from Audi + Vat 
found these on e bay and even came in Audi bags and wrappers for only £25.90 
to be honest my 2011 car doesn't have same brake pedal set up as 2012 onwards with a couple of oblong holes so had to adapt and fit added a couple of cable ties for 24 hours to aid bonding with pedal but accelerator went staright on



And yes I know it needs hoovering !!! will be doing Saturday:thumb:


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Those people at vw audi etc have been spraying hinges with that stuff for last 25 years at least, look a total mess, nice work, nice motor, lovely jubbly matey.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Just re read the whole thread ... Nice work
Your guy there really made a good job of the Bumper.


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

enc said:


> Just re read the whole thread ... Nice work
> Your guy there really made a good job of the Bumper.


Cheers mate and he did earn his money that day!


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Quick wash*

So thought I would give the car a quick going over to take my mind of some bad news from yesterday so have been using MegsD114 now and I am loving how much quicker the car is to clean.

So started with this





So using a pump sprayer and one bucket of mixed D114 did the car

During







One advantage in this weather is you can do more panels at a time without the worry of the wash soloution drying and streaking on the car so I do roof then each side then bonnet and rear of car followed by bumpers and last the wheels works well. In the summer I would do panel at at time and dry.

Was left with this after no added BSD today







For those eagle eyed detailers I did wipe the front bumper again with my drying towel :thumb:


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

*So Guess What I bought Today!!*

So the Kids gave me some money for Christmas and said it would help with my new alloys. Was thinking of getting larger 20 inch but after having a test drive in an A7 with 20 and 21 inch alloys didn't want to sacrifice the ride so headed up to R Tec this morning in St Albans and tried to see what best suited the car in terms of colour and look.

Settled on these CALIBER CCR in Gun metal so after sorting out a staggered set which I like the stance of and being able to have them as not a Quattro version had them paid for and fitted. Was helped by sales guy JP who I explained that I would have to seal them before they where fitted! Took my C5 with me and was going to take pics but it was raining so did in boot and got some funny looks from the techs and customers any how some after pics









So now need to decide if I need to change chrome surrounding the windows to black with Plasti Dip hope it don't rain tomorrow ! Will post up more if I get it done!:thumb:


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

Those wheels look great:thumb:


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

My mates got 20s on his A7 and getting four at a time is eye watering.


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

alfajim said:


> My mates got 20s on his A7 and getting four at a time is eye watering.


Look great but the ride is even firmer than on 19's and very crashy when I tested a newer Black edition with 21's and before I bought mine last year had narrowed it down to mine and another with 20's who knows next year might fancy a change and get some anyway. Looks over comfort!!!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

nice looking wheels fella and think they complement the colour of your car well


----------



## tomsy29 (Dec 19, 2012)

Wheels looks great! Superb looking motor


----------



## Andre (Jan 14, 2016)

Wow,great job,mate


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Great*

So woke up this morning to this at first thought it might be a problem with the new wheel in the end it was only a puncture



Asked the fitter to be very careful when he did it and even took my tar remover for the wheel weights residue!!!&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;.

Must say not that impressed with GTechniq C5 at the moment felt have better beading from a Colinite 845 any one else fell this ??


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

not good when you have a flat even more so when it new tyres&wheels


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

*So who spent Hours Sprind Prep Friday?*

So decided to do spring prep,on Friday as car needed it had picked up a few scratches and stone chips since last summer so last week did walk round after I had washed, tar , iron removal and clay clothed left a little marring with cloth so touched up all stone chips in preparation for this weekends clean! So up early Friday at 9 to start have been using MEGS D114 to Wash car and SONAXBSD Bsd as and when needed over the last few Months forgot how long it takes to get all the gear ready!!



Ready to tackle the paint should have taken at lot more pics the 2 buckets hose 2 polishers , detailing chest of goodies etc

So first few picks of front bumper after I had wet sanded with various papers prior to using my DA



Rear Bumper ŵith scratch filled and wet sanded had a few marks around various parts of car where I did the same













So this took up a lot of time and patience and there where a lot more that I didn't take pictures of on the doors and a few RDS so took my time a went round whole car including the roof was finished this part by Midday and then started to correct using both Da polishers depending on panels used MEG MF cutting Compound and the MEG MF cutting Discs also used this with a small cutting spot pad for tight areas on bumper wings and bottom of doors as well as the skirts along car sides took my time.

So here are a few of the car prior to any final polish and protection









This next picture shows the rear as I was adding the MEG MF Finishing polish wax fantastic product used a MF Finishing Pad and a Black Spot finishing pad on tighter areas you can see this on boot and spoiler





And now some finished shots by this time it was 5 30 and I was completely knackered wanted to dress plastics and tyres later in weekend but weather looks like going to be bad,!!







So all in all a good day well happy with results but my A7 is hard card to do all in one day and I was happy but shattered also had a proper sun tan on the face and head !!! :lol:

Great finish with MEG MF FInishing Wax and a few beading shots the next day and drove up the road and car dried itself! Very good as last finish normally use COLINITE845 and BSD between washes will see how this lasts





Cheers for looking

:thumb:


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Great job mate and no wonder you were knackered. Stunning result and well worth all your hard work


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Stunninh looking Audi


----------



## V6Alfisti (Apr 11, 2008)

Out of interest, how did you find working with the chipex kit?

Could you have got the same result with touch up paint and an applicator pad?


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

V6Alfisti said:


> Out of interest, how did you find working with the chipex kit?
> 
> Could you have got the same result with touch up paint and an applicator pad?


Hi mate probably could but the CHIPEX kit is a great colour match and pre mixed so got that defiantly a lot more work than they make out on video but just take my time and patience to do the job


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Hello,

Would you be able to pm the contact details for Azar?

Many Thanks


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

saul said:


> Hello,
> 
> Would you be able to pm the contact details for Azar?
> 
> Many Thanks


Sent you a pm mate give him a call and mention me and saw car on forum


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Thank you, will give him a call later.


----------



## M5 London (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi !

Can you kindly PM me Azar's number please ?

You obviously expect a great finish and if you are happy with Azar that's more than enough for me 

Its for a bumper scuff on my M6 Gran Coupe.

Thanks

Kumaran


----------



## Cuffy (Oct 7, 2015)

Just read the whole of this - lovely car and superb work on the stone chips

Collinte 845 and BSD combo seems to work well on Audi paint, My favourite combo


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

M5 London said:


> Hi !
> 
> Can you kindly PM me Azar's number please ?
> 
> ...


Hi Kumaran sent pm


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

Cuffy said:


> Just read the whole of this - lovely car and superb work on the stone chips
> 
> Collinte 845 and BSD combo seems to work well on Audi paint, My favourite combo


Cheers for feedback yeah I really like Collinite 845 and bought the 5l of BSD as find it great as well can't beat it in my opinion.


----------



## Vimpyro53 (May 4, 2016)

I did 3 of my Audi wheels in C5 but had them in the garage under a heater when applying and you can tell the difference against the one I didn't do! They stay cleaner longer and washing is also a lot easier!

And the gloss black ones in my profile picture where amazing in C5 so whether it takes to different surfaces better I don't know!!!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Got your self a real beauty there fella, your old car weren't bad too. :thumb:


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Got your self a real beauty there fella, your old car weren't bad too. :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 46995


Cheers for feed back yeah had the A6 for nearly ten years loved it but liking the A7 more !!! Really quick compared to the A6 very rapid for a diesel and great if driving cross country or taking easy in cruise on motorway very refined was thinking about an A8 but glad went this route may have to upgrade to twin turbo version. Or also thinking remap route possibly as well.

Trying to decide if I'm going to black the grill surround and also the window chrome strips have bought the plastidip to give a go not sure if too dark then and no contrast.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

asspur96 said:


> Cheers for feed back yeah had the A6 for nearly ten years loved it but liking the A7 more !!! Really quick compared to the A6 very rapid for a diesel and great if driving cross country or taking easy in cruise on motorway very refined was thinking about an A8 but glad went this route may have to upgrade to twin turbo version. Or also thinking remap route possibly as well.
> 
> Trying to decide if I'm going to black the grill surround and also the window chrome strips have bought the plastidip to give a go not sure if too dark then and no contrast.


Go for it fella, black grille with black surround will give the car a nice stealthy look to it.


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Just read the whole thread. What a great read, wish I had the confidence to do similar. Well done on a beautiful car


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

Peter77 said:


> Just read the whole thread. What a great read, wish I had the confidence to do similar. Well done on a beautiful car
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Peter thanks for the input I have only got the confidence after reading loads of threads on here and taking the view that some of the correcting I'm doing like on the rear door scratch I would get sprayed if I mess it up. Also the best advice on here as start least aggressively and work your way up is what I tend to apply.Must admit the first time I did any of the different types of work Wet sanding / polishing / touch up was always apprehensive but was willing to give it a go.:thumb:


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

*So Long work Day*

Had a long day at work and got stuffed in traffic going to see a couple of clients this afternoon London traffic !!!

So got home and thought I know lets give the car a quick wash with D114 and a proper wheel clean and quick inside clean so 2.5 hours later !!

Left with this while I sat on step chilling after packing away hose and Hoover don't usually need hose when using rinse less







And that's with no BSD top up just D114 and dried wheels got cleaned and touched up got to say C5 is proving very good wasn't sure at first but protecting them great until I get them refurbed doesn't matter how careful you are pics up chips even if you don't curb rash them

Front only one not damaged yet


Rear deeper concave and have touched up until refurb takes eye of it 




Any way bit of dinner now and a chill :thumb:


----------

